# Fiesta XR2



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just got my new car, soon to be getting a detail, and cant wait to get rid of the hiddius pepper pots.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Leave it std its better that way...retro cool.

Bit of a classic now you hardly see any of them about these days!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks good,and pepperpots? hideous? are you mad! you cant change those!
Theyre the first thing I did to my mk2.Dont tell me youre going to put chav wheels on it.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

pepper pots suit it! cracking looking car, keep it retro and original.


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

polished pepper pots all the way!!!:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Step away from the pepperpots!!!!!! 

Why would you want to change them... the car looks great!

There is another one on here...i'm sure the owner will be along soon...... (just don't upset him!) 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

please dont go down the BLACK wheel road.I M O leave it standard and be proud you court an unspoilt classic.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Agree with what's been said, keep the wheels and keep the original
look, not many of these left now. 

Had a black D plate back in the day, rotten as a pear but the most fun car I've ever had. Luv em!


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Pepper pots are a must!
What are you thinking of putting on ?


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

i would detail the car and leave it as it is its a real classic that one dont see many around at all.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

43rd that one... Leave the wee car standard, the pepperpots make an XR2!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

leave :thumb:it standard love these


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Your very lucky to find a standard one, keep it original, clean, and you will never loose your money.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

As everyone else has said, leave to pepper pots on!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't fit the brakes that I want under anything less than 15 wheels. Already stripped the rear of the car out, battery is going in the boot and a 2 litre engine getting dropped in.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

robj20 said:


> Can't fit the brakes that I want under anything less than 15 wheels. Already stripped the rear of the car out, battery is going in the boot and a 2 litre engine getting dropped in.


:wall: oh well its your car


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Another one bite's the dust!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

If you all think its the wrong thing to be doing then why don't you buy one and keep it standard. I want one as a show/track car.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Only a fool would mess with that car, but hey it's your car a the end of the day. Go for it!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, lovely car there! Leave as standard! Look forward to the detail!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Sacrilege imo!

Still good luck with the project.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Christ I don't know why I bother. Main reason for this car is the extremely cheap insurance over 1400 cheaper than my last car.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

robj20 said:


> If you all think its the wrong thing to be doing then why don't you buy one and keep it standard. I want one as a show/track car.


I've got to say that my initial thought was "keep it standard". However, when I was a lad the XR2 could have done with better brakes and a bit more grunt. So fair play to you for wanting to upgrade parts and take it on a track.

It's your money and your car. Good luck and show us your photos when it's detailed/upgraded. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Your car, you do withit what you want :thumb:

(cant stand xr2's lol, in standard trim always slow and crap brakes)


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say slow still 120 bhp per ton.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

waits for viper to respond:tumbleweed:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol at the comments on this thread, there's plenty of xr2's being used for the xr2 championship, dont see many folk complaining about that, car will be fast


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

what wheels are going on it


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

i love these fiestas. i think the pepperpots make it lol


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I can hear Viper weeping as I type! 

I know someone who has stripped and itb'd a xr2, bit of a shame but the car does look good.


































You say about the insurance, so is your plan to not inform them of the 2ltr under the bonnet?


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

I had one as my first car back in '88 when I was 17 (C412 MJR IIRC). I'm not at all sentimantal about modifying this one. They all needed more grunt (higher top speed in 4th than in 5th), needed better brakes but most of all the chassis was "interesting". Lot's of mates had 205 Gti's etc that actually went round corners not just understeered through them.
Could be a fun track car, but never a classic in my eyes.
3.0s Capri, that's a different matter in my opinion


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree, it is a shame to ruin it! Rebuild the 1.6 and put webber carbs on it. You don't need a 2.0

I missed out on a red xr2 about a year ago, it went for £500. I will always regret it!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I already asked about mods it doesn't make that much difference. Going to go for some five spokes in black.


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

robj20 said:


> I already asked about mods it doesn't make that much difference. Going to go for some five spokes in black.


I guess it depends on if you can still get decent rubber in 185\60 13 or go to a more common modern tyre size


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I will be going to 195\45\15, cheaper to buy and better choice.

These brakes.
http://www.rallydesign.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=3947{19}239


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

robj20 said:


> I will be going to 1954515, cheaper to buy and better choice.
> 
> These brakes.
> http://www.rallydesign.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=3947{19}239


I guess that decent tyres in that size will make the steering sharper. What suspension mods do you intend to do?


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

PLEASE DONT GO CHAV sorry BLACK.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Leave them pepperpots alone!!!!...a cracking original car. Don't spoil it with some chavvy aftermarket jobs!!

Nige


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks a beaut, imo shame to loose such a nice motor.

You make a good point on saving them but could you not have found a lesser model that aren't so rare yet given that you are ripping it apart and fitting it with a 2 litre etc?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice car :thumb: pepperpots are a must imo


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

:doublesho NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

leave it alone please


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I think the majority have all vouched for the same thing as will I.
Leave her standard or at the least, add some diamond cut 7 spokes.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

such a shame as there isnt many unmolested examples left , especially black ones being an optional extra iirc , yeh its your car etc etc but you have bad taste in mods to a car that is nye on 25years old , maybe older than you 

dont like seeing this kinda thing happening to a true classic 

keep it standard and mod a lesser car imo 

not having a pop but it is a shame pal fact
edit, my 1st car was one of these same asyours on the c , brings back some memories n bloody good ones i can hear her exhaust note of the thing


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I had a C plate one of these in 1987, my first nice car when i was 19 ahhhh.......... those were the days. Went for it because XR3i's were just to common and the XR2 was much better to drive :argie::argie::argie:
I'd leave as is now, but back them the 2.0 conversion was the thing I wanted but could never afford to do, haha, weird how things turn out :thumb: Just have fun doing what you want with it


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Great 80's icon car fella :thumb:


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Leave it std its better that way...retro cool.
> 
> Bit of a classic now you hardly see any of them about these days!


Gotta agree with this post, standard and detailed to mint condition is much better:thumb: May not be your choice, but the public looking on love to see a mint classic


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

2litre conversion doesn't make much difference - aye, pull the other one. With a bit of luck you'll only involve yourself in the accident that your insurance won't pay out for.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its on a classic policy with most mods costing nothing extra, agreed value, and club membership making it much cheaper as well.
Dont know why people are saying there arent many left, i managed to find this one 5 miles away in less than 2 hours. If you want one go get one.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I think they mean there aren't many nice standard ones left. They've either been chav'ed to the nines or rotted away!

Loving that blue one! Must be a right sleeper!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Stupid question but can't you get bigger pepper pots for it?


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Stunner !


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top car,will be awesome with those mods


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Good luck with the conversion, I didn't look at the link for the brakes, but I gues you are going for decent sized wilwoods?
Original wheels are a bit on the small side, though for something bigger which you will want with the bigger engine. What are the biggest you can fit under the originals?
If I remeber Vipers car doesnt have original wheels on it either!


----------



## flamingoman (Aug 11, 2008)

a mate had a silver c reg xr2 years ago and i old him my tsw stealth 5 spokes , he put em on, lowered the car a wee bit and it honestley looked amazing so if you can find any ,have a wee look see if you can get a set , they'll look crackin on your wee xr. gd luck with the build


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

there is only 8 for sale in england at the mo and none of them are any good like this one, keep it standard and classic is my vote


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

if you want to sell the pepper pots ill buy them depending on the price


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Baz225 said:


> there is only 8 for sale in england at the mo and none of them are any good like this one, keep it standard and classic is my vote


Dont know where your looking but there are loads on piston heads.

Going for the 283mm wilwoods, and they require 15" wheels, wheel wise im going for some lightweight modern matt black racing wheels.

Roll cage is going in soon as well, and the zetec is ordered.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

On a paradox, I was contemplating going back down from 15s to 13" pepperpots recently with Toyo R888s....but then decided to stick with 15s in case I need brake clearance at a later date - not the ones currently on the car though, I'm having RS 7 spokes (a la S1 RST/RS1600i) to keep it 'Ford' and something that was available as an optional accessory from the period. Same will happen with the steering wheel as well - RS 4 spoke here I come 

@ the OP, nice find and best of luck with the conversion/mods mate :thumb: I'm currently doing a 10 year underside 'refurb' on mine ready for a return to concours competition (it's not going to take me 10 years lol! it's just 10 years since I last did it, so it's ready for a freshen up).


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Viper said:


> On a paradox, I was contemplating going back down from 15s to 13" pepperpots recently with Toyo R888s....but then decided to stick with 15s in case I need brake clearance at a later date - not the ones currently on the car though, I'm having RS 7 spokes (a la S1 RST/RS1600i) to keep it 'Ford' and something that was available as an optional accessory from the period. Same will happen with the steering wheel as well - RS 4 spoke here I come
> 
> @ the OP, nice find and best of luck with the conversion/mods mate :thumb: I'm currently doing a 10 year underside 'refurb' on mine ready for a return to concours competition (it's not going to take me 10 years lol! it's just 10 years since I last did it, so it's ready for a freshen up).


I do hope a thread will follow Mark to show us all the level you 'need' to get to in the Concours arena


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice motor, I'm all for tuning it and sticking a 2.0 zetec in it, they go like stink with the 2.0 in them, I've got a 190bhp one in the shed out of a mates xr2i I built the engine and it absolutely flies in something so light. Get some more pics up of any progress.


----------



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

I had one of these a while back, did the 2.0 zetec engine conversion, then stuck a set of R6 bike carbs on it using a custom made manifold (by me) and then a set of piper cams and pullys. Made total mince meat of my mates civic type R and pretty much anything else it came up against.

love em :driver:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

robj20 said:


> If you all think its the wrong thing to be doing then why don't you buy one and keep it standard. I want one as a show/track car.


So get a doggie 205 GTI 1.9 and do it up much better on track than a XR2 (and yes I have owned a MK2 and MK3 XR2 & XR2i)

At the end of the day its your car and you can do what you want with it but you are just going to waste any possiblity of it being worth any money...

Shame....looks to be a nice car and a prime example of one that should be kept original!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mullins said:


> Gotta agree with this post, standard and detailed to mint condition is much better:thumb: May not be your choice, but the public looking on love to see a mint classic


Agreed the amount of people that come up to me and comment on the 205 in car parks/petrol stations is un-real!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> So get a doggie 205 GTI 1.9 and do it up much better on track than a XR2 (and yes I have owned a MK2 and MK3 XR2 & XR2i)
> 
> At the end of the day its your car and you can do what you want with it but you are just going to waste any possiblity of it being worth any money...
> 
> Shame....looks to be a nice car and a prime example of one that should be kept original!


I dont think a 205 will go down well with my club, Manchester Classic Ford.


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

robj20 said:


> If you all think its the wrong thing to be doing then why don't you buy one and keep it standard. I want one as a show/track car.


:thumb: WELL SAID


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ads2k said:


> I do hope a thread will follow Mark to show us all the level you 'need' to get to in the Concours arena


You've got to be joking??!! a few years ago I might have - on here these days with the "you don't want to be doing it like that" brigade? Nah, not for me mate. I'll post up progress on it in the staff section and that's it until we introduce a few changes which I can't talk about


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well the car goes into the garage on the 2nd October for a 2litre engine, harnesses, battery moved to the boot.
Got a quickshift for it as well and getting some 90s spec recaros from an rs escort will make it much more comfortable.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Engine is in now, extremely fast.










Got the escort recaros fitted as well and harnesses.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice mate I love standard but he ho, though you might be interested in this....

http://www.cliosport.net/forum/showthread.php?506027-Riggers-Mk2-Xr2-project...&highlight=


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fits rather nicely in there that motor doesn't it :thumb:

Two questions: 

What's the manifold coated in - high temp paint?

What's that ring around the O/S suspension tower?


----------



## Bunji81 (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking good fella, how hard was it to fit the engine?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Not very i dropped it off at the garage one week and picked it up the following week. lol

Its a pretty straight forward swap just some re-routing of coolant pipes and different water pump and few other bits like oil sump.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Got some new bits to be fitted soon, along with an exhaust made by JP Exhausts.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Please tell me you left the pepper pots on?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

There still there for now, they will be gone by the end of the year though, too heavy and too small for what i want out of the car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of the old fords but I've never been too keen on pepper pots myself. Good luck for the rest of the project :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good, with a neat install on the engine front.:thumb:

A mate of mine had a Mk2 XR2, back in the early 90s. He had the 1900 CVH put in, big Webber carb's, full Janspeed system, Koni suspension, four pot Willwood calipers and discs on the front. He fitted 15" TSW Stealths to clear the stoppers.

Looked great and went like stink!!:driver:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

really like old fast fords
Dad's friend has 2 escort rs2000's both are amazing


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't mind engine conversions, bet it goes well. 

Leave the pepperpots on though, would be a XR2 without them IMO.


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Again, a thumbs up for the Pepperpots - Retro!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

There too heavy though, and wont clear 285mm discs.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice car dude  And Zetec on ITB's :thumb:

I don't see the hype with pepper pots. Yeah, they're OEM, but they're not very pretty :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wow buddie, thats an old skool motor, have not seen one for a very long time, i'm talking 15 years back lol. its certainly cheered me up alot today, thanks for the pics brings good memories back in the day, they did shift on the road, as well the xr3i and rs turbo.

Keep it standard, it will lovely once restored.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

scratcher said:


> Nice car dude  And Zetec on ITB's :thumb:
> 
> I don't see the hype with pepper pots. Yeah, they're OEM, but they're not very pretty :lol:


There motorbike carbs, Kawasaki zx6r's to be exact, run so much smoother than anything i have driven. The way they deliver fuel is superb, throttle response is also amazing.
Didnt want electronic anything its too boring, and webber DCOE were my next choice but there an old design now and not very good to be honest.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> wow buddie, thats an old skool motor, have not seen one for a very long time, i'm talking 15 years back lol. its certainly cheered me up alot today, thanks for the pics brings good memories back in the day, they did shift on the road, as well the xr3i and rs turbo.
> 
> Keep it standard, it will lovely once restored.


Its already far from standard, interior is gone its not a car i have for driving the family around, its for pure track and ford show fun.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Pepperpots are ace! Just polish them up and they'll look amazing


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

dalecyt said:


> really like old fast fords
> Dad's friend has 2 escort rs2000's both are amazing


Any pics


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

scratcher said:


> I don't see the hype with pepper pots. Yeah, they're OEM, but they're not very pretty :lol:


That's the thing with the oem and oem+ bores, I actually think they suit them but I'd be changing them too as there's better looking options out there.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

New exhaust added.


















Sounds brilliant, and now its all 2.25" from the block back, with 1 large silencer and 1 small one at the back to help keep the noise within limits. Bang on 94db so perfect for all the uk tracks.
Build quality is the best i have ever seen on an exhaust, very tidy welds.

Booked in at the end of April now for Newman PH3 cams fitted and rolling road setup. Hoping for 150+bhp at the wheels.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

robj20 said:


> Christ I don't know why I bother. Main reason for this car is the extremely cheap insurance over 1400 cheaper than my last car.


It won't be cheap after you put a 2.0 engine in it


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

It is going from the 1.6 to a 2 litre cost me another £100 last year. Classic policies are a lot cheaper. The small print for my modification just states, non standard performance engine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Cracking lil project.:thumb:

Could you please forward the details of the company that done the engine please .

Cheers Anthony

[email protected]
www.detailstudio.co.uk
0777 577 0672


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Chester Sports Cars


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

robj20 said:


> New exhaust added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised it's got a second silencer at the rear? Although if you need it for track noise regs then fair enough :thumb: Not that I'll be tracking mine, but I wonder how loud mine is on the single silencer then (full Scorpion stainless system). I know it's 'loud' to the ear and pops and bangs on the over-run like a good un  but as far as db, I've no idea?

Looking good mate


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

The back box is more for resonation noise control. I get flames on overrun now with the straight through box. A 1.6 wont be too loud with a half decent exhaust.


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi mate, just wanted to say that I think the car looks great!

Couple of suggestions on the brakes issue, I have a friend who runs 350bhp in a mk2 and has the standard xr2 calipers with upgraded discs and pads... he swears by them says its stops on a dime... another option is the rs turbo caliper- It fits on using the original xr2 carrier but you have to use 2.0l mondeo brake discs, the offset is pretty much identical to the xr2 disc but they are 260mm, thats a good upgrade.
Hi-spec and willwood also offer good billet kits.

Which recaros did you go for? erst or fiesta rst? great seats!

heres my top wheels if I were in your position,

1- 13" Pepperpots, ATS, or banded steelies to about 9j

2- 15" escort rs2000 5 spokes, they look great, Escort rst wheels or compomotive MO.

I bet your car sounds awesome on bikecarbs! Are you running megasquirt / Jolt or have you gone for Omex, L9, Pectel??!


----------

